# Only feeding pics



## Techuser (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## KennethJ78 (Feb 19, 2006)

:shock: Fabulous pics... :twisted:


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 19, 2006)

What kinda camera are you sporting Techuser?


----------



## Techuser (Feb 19, 2006)

Its a Canon A510  3.2mp


----------



## Hilly (Feb 20, 2006)

> Its a Canon A510  3.2mp


Very nice pics. Nice and sharp, good colors. Please keep on posting them!

I'm assuming your camera is a p&amp;S? Your pics would benefit loads if you had some kind of flash diffuser so the light doesn't seem quite so harsh. Try taping a couple layers of white tissue over your flash, and see if you like it better for these types of photos.

Have a nice day.

Hilly


----------



## Techuser (Feb 20, 2006)

Hmmm what is a P&amp;B?

Thanks for the tip, i´ll try =D


----------



## Hilly (Feb 21, 2006)

> Hmmm what is a P&amp;B? Thanks for the tip, i´ll try =D


A p&amp;s is a point &amp; shoot type camera.


----------

